# Spitfire history day school project



## Susan (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my other post. I've done a lot of research and have narrowed down my topic. 

Triumphs: 

*could out manuever most other planes of its time - which helped win the war
*there were a lot of different variants
*it broke a lot of records

Tragedies:

*designer never saw its full potential
*focus on a pilot or pilots that died
*alot of pilots weren't ready to fly them in combat but had to anyway

This is not definite, but what I'm thinking. 

Do you have any picutres, videos, or other information or ideas that would help me explain these triumphs and tragedies? I have to do a less than 10 minute video or power point. 

Thanks again! Tucker


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm let me see what I can find.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 2, 2006)

Another idea - I guess you're talking about the Spitfire - it flew with almost every Allied nation, including the USAAF; following the USA's entry into the War, the USAAF had no significantly survivable fighter for service in Europe, and borrowed a few squadron's worth of Spitfires, essentially MkVb, but also MkIXc and MkVIIIc, especially in the Med. They kept them on until mid-1944 or so, in Italy.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 2, 2006)

Eagle Squadron MkII (RAF but flown by US citizens)
U.S. Air Force Museum - Supermarine Spitfire Mk. Vc

Reconnaissance MkXI (USAAF)
U.S. Air Force Museum - Supermarine Spitfire PR.XI

USAAF 31st Fighter Group:
The Spitfires of Gozo: USAAF Fighter Squadrons in Malta, 1943

Cockpit:
spitfire-cockpit2

RAF MkVIIIc, South East Asia - (special markings)
Supermarine Spitfire Mark VIII WARNING - site contains a few inaccuracies!!

RAF MkIXc, Europe
Spitfire Mk IX


Useful site for info about various types:
Spitfire Marks


Hope this helps, without making things too complicated!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

plus, of course, the fact she was the only allied fighter to remain in constant production for the entire war, not too shabby, and there should be plenty of spitfire videos out there, i have an hour long documentary on the computer if you want it, it's over 3 gigs though  what me and CC did when we did a short BoB presentation a couple of years back was to get one of my air war videos with a long battle of Britain segment, play that projected on a big screen behind us on mute, then we talk people through the battle whilst they can see old footage of the planes in action, quite effective given we had only a few hours preparation time  with the lenth of time you've had you could have an entire multi-media presentation with lots of different visuals, lighting and sounds.........


----------

